# Difference between freq response and freq range?



## vmpty (Oct 6, 2010)

I was browsing the specs of a Cerwin Vega XLS15S and found these:

- Frequency Response: 40 Hz - 300 kHz (-3 dB); 34.5 Hz - 430 kHz (-10 dB)
- Frequency Range: 1:25 Hz - 150 (-10dB)

Frequency response is self explanatory, as what should be the measured output from the bass. 

Frequency range? Are they talking about the LFE signal input to the sub? Please correct me if I'm wrong but this seems as very misleading.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The response is the raw response the driver is capable of, the range is the operating range of the subwoofer. I'm not sure what it is you find misleading, if you could elaborate I could have some thought on that.


----------



## vmpty (Oct 6, 2010)

I found the range spec misleading becasue it says that even though the SW may reproduce 25Hz, it happens at -10dB so I might not be able to actually hear/feel it at lower volumes (Read that neighbors don't cal the police), as compared to other SWs that can actually have a response of 25Hz at -3dB.

I guess the bottom line is, do you think the XLS15S for $600 is a decent SW for a home theater?

I would like an HSU VTF3 or a Rythmik F15, but: (1) There are no dealers in my country with alternatives (2) I might save the money and buy it online but with the import duties and freight charges I would end up paying double of the advertised price


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The raw response of the driver does not represent the actual response of the subwoofer, once the driver goes into a cabinet. Its a figure some manufacturers would actually hide, and to disclose it is merely them trying to be transparent. For the purposes of looking at the subs range, just use that figure and ignore the response if you wish.

As to whether its misleading or not, well most manufacturers try to make their figures as appealing as possible, and everyone does it. At least they tell you its at -10.

Whether it is worth the money I couldnt possible answer, as I have ever heard the sub. That said, the specs look ok given the asking price to me.


----------



## vmpty (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you, that clarifies.


----------

